# Aaaarrggghhh!!!! screaming eagle x sanderianum aaarrgghhh!!!!!!!



## troy (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

What's up? Same thing as kolosand x PEOY?


----------



## troy (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like it!!! last week I cut some bad part on the leaf to the right and it's ok, now I'm seiing a new spot on the left side bottom


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2016)

dragons blood and cinnamon


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 3, 2016)

Lots of cinnamon.

Best apply some insecticide as well. Could be some little insect transferring the pathogen from site to site.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Now's your chance.


----------



## troy (Apr 3, 2016)

Cut it open then put cinnamon on it? Otherwise throwing cinnamon on the outside of a leaf won't stick......


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

ity:


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2016)

dampen the plant tissue with water then pour on the cinnamon - it sticks and forms a crust


----------



## troy (Apr 3, 2016)

The cut leaf on the right is ok, it's the untouched leaf on the left thats messed up


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry to see this.
At least your other plant looks to have two potential new shoots at the base.

Btw, putting cinnamon or anything on the surface won't do a thing as this kind of disease is already spreading inside the plant tissues.


----------



## troy (Apr 3, 2016)

I know, what should I do? I don't have dragons blood and just spent all my extra $ on inocucor but I have agri- fos systemic fungicide made by monterey...? I really want to save this beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2016)

Pm me.


----------



## emydura (Apr 4, 2016)

I must be missing something. All I can see are beautiful green leaves.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Btw, putting cinnamon or anything on the surface won't do a thing as this kind of disease is already spreading inside the plant tissues.



Ive saved many plants this way. I think it does work, just not always.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 4, 2016)

When was the last time it was repotted? I have always found it beneficial to un-pot clean up the root system, trim off any bad areas, hit it with the cinnamon or antibiotics. Many times the source of the rot is coming up from the roots and you don't know it until pops out on the bottom of the leaves. I would start with way less organic components in the mix as well.


----------



## troy (Apr 4, 2016)

Rick, it has a pot full of new roots, 5 -10 active roots, I repotted it last year, repot it? Antibiotics?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 4, 2016)

sure, I mix up into a paste Bactrim/ clindamycin add it to the wound. Presto! no more rot.


----------



## troy (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info Where can I get that? I really really don't want to lose this one


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2016)

Ask around, friends/ family. I'm sure someone has old scripts they're not going to use. That's what I did.


----------



## troy (Apr 5, 2016)

Update, picture taken today


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2016)

Peel that leaf off from the base then keep an eye on the plant... try some cinnamon...


----------



## troy (Apr 5, 2016)

6I just did that $#€£in dammit!!!!! What is it?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2016)

I think its bacterial rot.


----------



## troy (Apr 6, 2016)

I repotted it


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 8, 2016)

That wet leaf is not looking good.

How is it now? Living things are subject to diseases, but I really hate to see them eat my plant! 

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2016)

Pull that off, treat with cinnamon/lime powder and keep dry until you get something better. :wink:


----------

